# Spiders in my mom's garden!!!



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello all,

You might have figured out that I love spiders apart from orchids and other living creatures!!! And because trapping them is something I detest, I like photoshooting them!!! Here is what I found!!! 

1-2. Eresus sp. male (he was trembling and I could not get a sharp photo!!)
3-4. Might be Misumena sp. female (she always hide in the leaves...very difficult to get a shot)
5-8. ???


----------



## nikv (Jun 10, 2009)

Spiders just give me the creeps! I'm glad you like them, though.


----------



## Clark (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice shooting.

*I.P.M.!!!*


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2009)

They're beautiful! Your photos are great. I'm a bit afraid of spiders, but can't help but admire them for their beauty and the fact they eat nasty bugs in my garden.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> You might have figured out that I love spiders


I'd be happy to send all my spiders to you!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 10, 2009)

Why an arachnophobe would click on this I am not sure...but I did. 
Nice photos...and spiders are neat...but
shudder


----------



## Gilda (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool shots ! I like the one where the spider has the moth !!!:clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Great! I love spiders....and I refuse to kill them in my home...I figure they eat the bugs that really bother me.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 10, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Great! I love spiders....and I refuse to kill them in my home...I figure they eat the bugs that really bother me.



...I have found the best way to deal with spiders is to find the nearest cup...catch said spider in said cup...call significant other to dispose of spiders in a humane manner (unless its winter, I assume putting them outside then isn't so humane). If significant other is not around turn said cup over and leave spider until they return.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 10, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I'd be happy to send all my spiders to you!!!



x 2!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice pics  !!! Jean


----------



## snow (Jun 11, 2009)

killing spiders brings 7 years of bad luck. but i would,n,t kiss one.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 11, 2009)

I am glad you liked the photos!!! It is important NOT to try to kill or exterminate something that we are afraid of or detest or do not understand! 



SlipperFan said:


> I'd be happy to send all my spiders to you!!!



:rollhappy::rollhappy: I cannot afford the shipping cost... however I said that I do not like having them like in a collection or traping them...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2009)

Great photos. I'm curious about the 2 together in the webbing?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha...!!! Eric, one is female and the other is a male I guess judging from size!!! And the male became a meal as usual in spiders!
(Although the one alive has its mouth leg accessories ending in a punch structure, that means it is a male, but i cannot see it clearly!)


----------

